# Good Genny



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

Anyone have a real good Generator that you paid under $1000 for and it works great? Would like to get one, just don't know what to get. Probably a 5000 watt would be enough. Thanks!


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

i got 2 shown in signature, both were got for under 600 IIRC
both work good and do what i need em to, they both are not big gas hogs either, but both are loud


----------



## junebug1701 (Sep 23, 2010)

I got this one for free! The engine ran great, but it produced no power. After spending about $12 on parts, it works perfectly:


----------

